# Hoyt Buffalo - Hoyt Gamemaster II - Hoyt Dorado - Which one



## zantegr (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking at buying a bow that shoots off the shelf - really like the hoyt bows. Which one would you choose? Read another thread comparing the dorado and the gamemaster but no one mentioned the buffalo. Thanks


----------



## scottstjohn62 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just got my Buffalo a week or so ago and love it. I shot all of the Hoyt Recurves before buying this one. I like how easy the buffalo goes together and how the shelf is built. I think the buffalo draws easier (doesn't load up as bad) and is a little quicker as well. The wood color on the buffalo limbs is darker as well which I like. However, I am not going to tell you that these things are worth the extra money. I love mine, but you just need to shoot all of them. I shoot right off of the shelf, instinctive. This bow is built just for my style of shooting. Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I chose the Buffalo. The Gamemaster is just plain ugly to me; I've always disliked the tech riser. I shot my buddy's Dorado for a year and was planning to add it to my collection; that is, until I shot the Buffalo. The double radius shelf is pure instinctive shooting, the paralever limb system makes for a smooth, fast shooting bow, and allows for a quick, easy, tool-less takedown.


----------



## zantegr (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for your quick responses. My father-in-law has the gamemaster II and its quite nice, How quiet is the buffalo compared to the GM II as I will be using this bow for hunting. Thank you


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

i would pick the dorado! i have one, along with a gamemaster2 and an excel, and it shoots great! also mine was alot easier to quiet down than the gamemaster. i like the buffalo but dont like the price


----------



## hairytreerat (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep, I like that Buffalo, but, I like the Dorado more.....since I have one already. :^)


----------



## zantegr (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for your help !


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

I just looked at a Buffalo tonight. Did not shoot it but was shocked when I drew it back. It was 60# but drew smoother and felt lighter than my 50+# selfbows. I want to go back and shoot it soon.


----------

